# how to reattach laptop keyboard keys properly?



## graveleather (Oct 6, 2007)

one of my IBM laptop keys fell of yesterday and i managed to get it back on by just pressing in back onto the keyboard and wiggling it randomly but it keeps coming back off at first after iv reattached it i can press the key without it falling off but after like 5 minutes if i try to types with that key then it just comes off. i think it might be that i havent attached it properly?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

the majority of the normal letter keys simply do snap back into place. The larger keys such as shift/enter/spacebar will have a bar to hold them down too, but the smaller ones tend to clip onto the plastic covering underneath, i'm afraid if it keeps falling off you wont be able to help it, unless you buy a new keyboard, examine the key properly and the plastic holder it attatches to, see if there is a piece snapped off.


----------



## graveleather (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah it falls off all the time but it snaps back on perfectly too, i thought that maybe i hadnt attached it properly becuz it kept falling off but not everytiem i press the u button but it does fall off frequently


----------



## -LONGBOW- (Mar 30, 2008)

A drop of Krazy glue?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

probably the key cap has a crack on the part that clips on the keyboard base. i think you can buy and replacement key off eBay. i believe they ship it to you with instructions on how to do the replacement.


----------



## parker82 (Mar 24, 2010)

Installing laptop keys back onto the keyboard is really quite simple. I did it on my own last month when my 'a' key popped out. I used this video guide which really helped me a lot. Take a look:

http://www.laptopkey.com/installation_guides.php

It clearly shows how to remove and replace a laptop key on the keyboard.


----------



## jrandolph (May 7, 2010)

Here's a great one: http://www.laptop-keys.com. They have excellent video tutorials and are the cheapest I found. I ordered from them and I got my keys in 3 days flat and got free shipping.


----------

